# Pine cone pens



## toolman Steve (Jun 11, 2009)

I met someone at a wood show that was turning pens out of pine cones she cave me a few blanks .But I can't seam to get pine cones that work I've tried large ones ,small ones ,I can't seam to get to work like the ones she gave me. Can anyone help.

Steve:no:


----------



## CivilEngineer13 (Aug 29, 2008)

What part isn't working? Blowing out or what?


----------



## toolman Steve (Jun 11, 2009)

The pens do not have much lift once the are drilled , I have tried using epoxy they still do not stay on the sleeve ,then they blow out when I turn them

Steve


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

What about cutting off as much excess as possible with the bandsaw first?


----------



## toolman Steve (Jun 11, 2009)

*pine cone pens*

I already do that I cut them 9/16X9/16 X 2 & 1/2 .
I may have to try to find some closed ones that are dry.


----------



## hughie (Mar 22, 2008)

Hmm, dunno maybe soak them in thin CA, it works on punky wood.


----------



## toolman Steve (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks Hughie,
I think I will try that, something has to work There come out nice when you can get them to work I have a picture of one in my photos.

Steve


----------

